# What exactly is c2 and do I have to have?



## ddlbrooks (Apr 14, 2010)

I have three tanks 130 gal, 55 gal and 29 gal. I have plants in all of them and I haven't used co2 equipment thus far. It has just been to expensive. I have been using liquid ferts from Seachems and Flourish Excel. Two of my tanks (the smaller ones) seem to be doing ok but the 130 just isn't doing well. I have a few smaller plants that have rooted well and I think are going to do ok but my large Sword is half the size it was when I got it. It also has quite a bit of that hair algee on it and I'm not sure why, none of the other tanks have that problem.

So I guess my question is, if I can't afford a huge expense of co2 equipment, what should I do to make things better now. I have only started fertilizing about 3 weeks ago and only once a week. 

I could probably use more lights on all the tanks but I've been going with low - medium light plants. The room that the 130 gal is in get's alot of sun from skylights, french doors etc. I know that probably doesn't count but thought I would mention.

Sorry for the long thread wanted to give all the info I thought you might need.

Thanks in advance for any help given.
Darlene


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hi 

You can use Excel for a while...double dose it. 
However if you do your homework you will find that pressurized Co2 is cost effective. All you need is a regulator, a CO2 bottle and a clippard check valve along wiyth a clippard needle valve. I bought a set ups for less than 150 bucks
with brand new brand new equipment. The problem with Excel IMHO is that the Co2 levels are not stable & because of that fact BBA has a fertile place to survive and grow & grow & grow..well you get the idea. 

Contact the Beverage factory for regulator & a bottle . Contact Clippard for check valve & needle valve. 

You will not be sorry & you will save in the long run. Have you priced Excel?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Look on eBay and Craigs List for used equipment.
Buy the largest tank (20#) if you can. The cost per pound to refill is way cheaper.


----------



## ddlbrooks (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm beginning to think I need to do this, I've got hundreds invested in tanks and plants and it seems a waste when plants are now doing well. You talk about getting a bottle, guage, needle etc. I wouldn't know what to do if I got it. If I go to e-bay will I be able to buy one all together and with directions?

Will I need that for my smaller tanks or could I jus worry about the big one now. I could use up what I have on the smaller tanks.
Thanks


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

You sound like a good candidate for this system. It's the simplest way to go pressurized and one of the least expensive.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr333.htm

Everything is on the regulator (solenoid, bubble counter, needlevalve). The only thing you would need to add to this is tubing, cylinder and a diffusor or reactor and a check valve. Here is an example of the cylinder:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aluminum_CO2_Cylinders_Tanks_p/t.htm

For a 130 you would probably want a reactor like this:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/am-73011.htm

The diffuser goes into the tank with airline/co2 tubing the reactor can go inline between your filter and the tank.

The Regulator and Cylinder is about $150 total, plus probably $10 to $20 to fill depending on size. If you are using liquid dosing for a 130 you a spending more on fert and carbon then you would on pressurized probably within a year.


----------



## ddlbrooks (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: What exactly is co2 and do I have to have?*

I looked at the site, actually I've ordered quite a bit from them so I was familiar with their products. So are you saying that if I order all three items that you listed that it would be ready to set up? Also, I was confused when you spoke about connecting to my filter. I have a fluval fx5 filter so am I connecting to that? Will there be directions for putting this together when I do buy? One more question and I'll make this my last, I do use liquid ferts, will I still fertilize regulary? I'm assuming I would. You had mentioned me saving on what I'm spending now on ferts when I change over, that made me question if I would be eliminating ferts.

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you're looking for ways to save money, switch to dry ferts. Much, much cheaper.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

No, your not eliminating ferts just changing from liquid-based to dry as Bert mentioned. When you purchase liquid ferts you are paying for mostly water. Not a big deal in a small tank, but when were talking about 130g it is a significant difference. Most purchase dry ferts from here:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/

Most of the dosing can be found in various stickys here and other places online. The regulator will come with directions as well as that reactor. You could diffuse with a simple ceramic disc, but it might not be as effective in such as large tank.

You will be elimating the excel dosing since co2 is a superior alternative to dosing excel.


----------



## ddlbrooks (Apr 14, 2010)

Where would I get dry fertilizer? I've never seen it before.
Darlene


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Or here: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, Darlene.... 
NOT to steer you away from pressurized Co2, (the advice given so far is spot on.)
you should be able to see exactly what co2 WILL do for your plants by trying a 'DIY Co2 system' ... (essentially a soda pop bottle filled with a sugar and yeast mixture) in your 29 gal tank.
these DO work well for smaller tanks, (I've got it going in a 10 and a 29 gal right now) 
Make no mistake, the pressurized systems are absolutely superior to the DIY method (IMO at least) but the DIY will get you started today for less than $20. (and that includes $15 for the diffuser.... the part that mixes the Co2 with your tank water)

I understand the issue you've had is with your bigger tank, and I'm NOT suggesting this as a permanent fix.... but I know I feel more comfortable dropping a couple hundred bucks for a method that I've 'beta tested'  and have seen results in my own tanks.

Just my $.02 

check the DIY Aquarium Projects forum for specifics.


----------



## ddlbrooks (Apr 14, 2010)

The DIY with the soda pop bottle sounds great. Is there some place to get a list of exactly what I need? I'm still a little confused about what the co2 actually does to the acquairum so I'm going to have a hard time trying to explain to my husband what I'm trying to accomlish...other than I want really nice plants...Could you give me a list of the items I need to get and reasoning behind using the co2, I would love to get that started right away.

Also, I did look at the web sites for the dry ferts and the prices are very good but so much selection. Could any of you give a list of must haves for the dry ferts? I have a pretty good idea but would appreciate input.
Thanks so much for all the advice,
Darlene


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

ddlbrooks said:


> The DIY with the soda pop bottle sounds great. Is there some place to get a list of exactly what I need? I'm still a little confused about what the co2 actually does to the acquairum so I'm going to have a hard time trying to explain to my husband what I'm trying to accomlish...other than I want really nice plants...Could you give me a list of the items I need to get and reasoning behind using the co2, I would love to get that started right away.
> 
> Also, I did look at the web sites for the dry ferts and the prices are very good but so much selection. Could any of you give a list of must haves for the dry ferts? I have a pretty good idea but would appreciate input.
> Thanks so much for all the advice,
> Darlene


borrowed the following info from http://www.wcf.com/co2iron/faq.html

Why would I use carbon dioxide in my aquatic plant tank anyway?
The essentials for raising aquatic plants are water, light, carbon dioxide, nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, calcium, sulfur, magnesium, and a half-dozen trace elements. Carbon dioxide is the carbon source, CH2O being the basic building block of plants. If you want vigorous plant growth, a good supply of carbon is essential. And carbon dioxide is the fundamental source. It can come from fish in the tank, but supplementation with carbon dioxide gas from outside is often the difference between lack-lustre growth and rich, luxurious foliage. 
End Quote.

aquarium plants need supplemental co2 for the same reason they need supplemental lighting.
the more light they have, the more Co2 they need. (they also need more of everything else that's not in high enough concentration) excel is what provides carbon in your current setup.

do you have a standard "hang on back' powerfilter on your 29 gal tank? 
that would make it simpler to get started. 
a 2 litre soda pop bottle, a couple 4-8 feet of airline tubing, a drill bit or something to poke a hole in the bottlecap (you'll need to push the tubing through the bottlecap) a packet of dry yeast, and 2 cups of sugar. 
check the link below and what you need should make sense.

here's a link with the general overview: (the DIY section of this forum)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/14453-diy-co2-guide-pictures-recipes.html

DON'T FRET... it becomes VERY simple to understand once you've got the picture in your head


----------

